# Meet DMAA's replacement: Dendrobium extract



## Arnold (May 10, 2012)

*Meet DMAA's replacement: Dendrobium extract*
_by Connor Link_
May 9, 2012 

FDA has DMAA in its crosshairs, prompting manufacturers to seek out other workout ingredients. The latest? Dendrobium extract from orchids.

As momentum behind the removal of DMAA from the supplement market snowballs, many preworkout manufacturers are in search of new natural stimulants to replace the contentious ingredient.

ErgoGenix CEO James Klein, for example, told Fox News in February that his company had stopped using DMAA in its ErgoPump and ErgoBurn products to ahead of the curve, and instead uses N-Methyltyramine, a stimulant alkaloid found in bitter orange. Bitter orange has its own demons???a source close to Nutrition Business Journal has quipped that the extract has more science proving what it isn???t than what it is. Venable LLP partner Todd Harrison told me last week that synthetic forms of synephrine???a bitter orange extract???are likely to come under similar scrutiny as DMAA.

But another extract has emerged as a new contender in preworkout stimulant???Dendrobium nobile (or Dendrobium officinale), a type of orchid. One of the 50 fundamental herbs used in traditional Chinese medicine, Dendrobium stem extract appears in the popular preworkout Craze from Driven Sports. It appears on Craze???s ingredient list under the trademark Dendrobex. Interestingly, Craze also uses N-Methyltyramine???under the trademark Citramine???though it lists the source as Citrus reticulate, or mandarin orange.

According to Loren Israelsen of the United Natural Products Alliance (UNPA), Dendrobium extract appears on UNPA???s list of Old Dietary Ingredients (ODIs)???those ingredients on the market prior to the 1994 passage of the Dietary Supplement Health & Education Act. It also appears in the book Herbs of Commerce from the American Herbal Products Association.

The question, of course, is whether Dendrobex has been altered in any way to change its status as an ODI. (Geranimine, for example, was the trademark that chemist Patrick Arnold used to try to qualify synthetic DMAA as a geranium extract.) If Dendrobex is at all altered, it would theoretically require a New Dietary Ingredient (NDI) notification.

More on this as it develops. Stay sharp out there, manufacturers.


----------



## Eyayo (May 10, 2012)

craze is damn good. I found that pre work out meal will negate the nausea it gives. Energy for hours with no crash and great pump!!


----------



## packers6211 (May 10, 2012)

Man no wonder why I love Craze. I ordered my first tub off Orbit while back and been hooked every since. Stuff is like crack in pixy stick form. Nice post Prince!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

Hmm, I'll have to give this stuff a shot. Love my stims!


----------



## sofargone561 (May 11, 2012)

i love craze i never go crazy with pre workouts so i only use about ha;f a scoop i like it a lot and it taste exactly like grape coolaid its very nice


----------



## jwa (May 11, 2012)

I love craze.


----------



## packers6211 (May 11, 2012)

UHHH think that guy has had one too many shots to the head. JWA I BLEED CRAZE!!!


----------



## oufinny (May 11, 2012)

Nice to see science is moving forward.  I hope that just because it was around before 1994 it work and is safe for long term use.  I LOVE DMAA, love it, but I always wondered if it would be safe to use long term.  It reminds me too much of adderal.


----------



## Vibrant (May 11, 2012)

I think I'll give craze a try.


----------



## Resolve (May 11, 2012)

...but DS is being sued over Craze and the Dendrobium it contains.  May not last long as the "next DMAA"...


----------



## packers6211 (May 11, 2012)

Lets hope it survives.


----------



## sofargone561 (May 11, 2012)

if craze does susrivive as a pre work out i hope they take all the bullshit out of oit and sellk it as a powered mix drink lol id buy that shit with my food stamps fuck u cool aid. Craze is white peoples purple drink!


----------



## docrx (May 12, 2012)

Hmmm, cant wait to try this out...


----------



## jwa (May 15, 2012)

docrx said:


> Hmmm, cant wait to try this out...



it's quite the supplement


----------



## Kandy Zhu (Sep 4, 2013)

Some experts say that Dendrobium extract might be the next HOT supplement, and it is the replacement for DMAA, it is ture! Dendrobium extract containing sports supplements is hot

China is the origin of Dendrobium nobile! But the real manufacturers rarely!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 10, 2013)

I really loved a lot of these products but it's the Cost that got me. They are really good for a while but they are really not cost effective. I use black coffee for my PWO doesn't increase my focus but it really helps with my energy level.


----------



## Brieezy24 (Oct 12, 2013)

Tried Detonate by Gaspari, which contains Dendrobium extract and loved it. Definitely gonna give craze a try now.


----------

